# Worst Health hazard addiction since cigarettes



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

https://articles.mercola.com/sites/...0171001Z1_UCM&et_cid=DM160655&et_rid=69960094


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

This guy is a nut case...

_Most of the radiation we're exposed to today is microwave radiation, which does include radiation from your microwave oven. *If you still have one*_

How many of you don't have a microwave oven... please raise you hand. Scary statement, where is the puff, I mean proof, lots of statements, like microwave radiation from you cell phone which does not transmit in the microwave band, and no studies to back up anything.

*Rancher*


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Bet he sits at home, in a space blanket. Reading by Coleman lantern.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Addiction is addiction anyone can become addicted to just about anything. I agree many are addicted to devices . I suppose it is "better" than alcohol, nicotine or other drugs.

If you like something to much cut back or stop for awhile so you can see if it is an addiction . Best to not be addicted to anything except coffee- I have to have my caffeine .


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

azrancher said:


> This guy is a nut case...
> 
> _Most of the radiation we're exposed to today is microwave radiation, which does include radiation from your microwave oven. *If you still have one*_
> 
> ...


I don't.

We sautee, roast and steam. Don't even have one for heating a cup of tea or coffee.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> I don't.
> 
> We sautee, roast and steam. Don't even have one for heating a cup of tea or coffee.


Geez .... I bet this guy even vapes. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Geez .... I bet this guy even vapes. :tango_face_grin:


I don't believe it! :vs_shocked:


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

azrancher said:


> This guy is a nut case...
> 
> _Most of the radiation we're exposed to today is microwave radiation, which does include radiation from your microwave oven. *If you still have one*_
> 
> ...


I don't have a microwave oven.

FF

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

If one doesn't have a microwave, what does one do with stray neighborhood cats?





Jut kidding, lighten up!
:vs_lol:


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Slippy said:


> If one doesn't have a microwave, what does one do with stray neighborhood cats?
> 
> Jut kidding, lighten up!
> :vs_lol:


Boil them. Roast them. Or maybe barbecue them. 
Hmmmm. Cat.

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

My wife and I have changed our self destructive eating and southern cooking ways and done gone "all clean" eating this year. I am down 50 lbs and she is down 35. We haven't weighed our current weights in 20 years. My extra height and big frame helped me hide a lot of mine (or so I kept telling myself), but it is amazing how I feel now that I can set that heavy back pack down I was carrying, all day every day. My knees are thanking me, and all the hot babes are staring me down again (or so I keep telling myself).

Oh yea, the microwave oven .... we have one but can't imagine anything we would use it for.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent job to you and Mrs A Watchman!

Mrs Slippy is 8 lbs below the weight she was the day we married 30+ years ago. She was 125lbs on marriage day and this am she weighed in at 117, at 5'4".

I was 195 on marriage day, then beefed up to 225 and held that for 20 years or so...blew a knee and ankle back in the early 2000's. Thus, I gained plenty and topped out 2 years ago at 287.

After TKR surgery, and a Gluten Free lifestyle, I am a healthy 14% body fat at 242 and 6'4". AND, I am closer to 100 years old than 0!

My goal is 225lbs this time next year...



A Watchman said:


> My wife and I have changed our self destructive eating and southern cooking ways and done gone "all clean" eating this year. I am down 50 lbs and she is down 35. We haven't weighed our current weights in 20 years. My extra height and big frame helped me hide a lot of mine (or so I kept telling myself), but it is amazing how I feel now that I can set that heavy back pack down I was carrying, all day every day. My knees are thanking me, and all the hot babes are staring me down again (or so I keep telling myself).
> 
> Oh yea, the microwave oven .... we have one but can't imagine anything we would use it for.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

OK, I have a microwave oven, yes I know what microwaves can do.

I have first hand knowledge of the RF damage, I got my hand over a wave guide one time when the cavity was transmitting.

That was 45 years ago, my hand still has a lump in the middle of the palm and aches 90% of the time at one level or another.

They cut out the necro twice the first op.

I use it to reheat my tea if I forget it on the counter and a few other things, oh it is a 1,250 watt job.

We had an Amana Radarange when they first came out 1955-6???

I am 5'8" @ 174 pounds, been that way for 12 years.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Slippy said:


> If one doesn't have a microwave, what does one do with stray neighborhood cats?
> 
> Jut kidding, lighten up!
> :vs_lol:


Greensburg clown found eating a live cat.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Excellent job to you and Mrs A Watchman!
> 
> Mrs Slippy is 8 lbs below the weight she was the day we married 30+ years ago. She was 125lbs on marriage day and this am she weighed in at 117, at 5'4".
> 
> ...


Nicely done boys (Watchman and Slip)!

In the past 5 months that Mrs Inor and I have been doing our part of our house build, I have taken the exact opposite approach (although that is definitely going to have to change once the build is done). For the last 5 months, I have been eating pretty much ONLY carbs and protein. Pasta? Hell yeah! Potatoes? Give me another helping! Plus, any kind of meat in large quantities. As far as Gluten, I ask for double the Gluten when we go to restaurants! :tango_face_grin: And yes, a lot of that food is heated in a microwave.

Obviously, this is not a permanent diet. But while we are both expending so much energy doing the build (plus keeping up with our normal responsibilities - work etc.), it is the only way we can keep our energy levels up. But I do believe that hard physical work negates a lot of the ill effects of a bad diet.

In the last 5 months, I have actually lost 2 inches around my waist, but gained a little over 10 pounds. I am now about 180 at 5'-10".

This whole process has also caused me to reassess how much food we are putting back for our preps. We had originally planned on prepping food for about 2500 calories per person, per day. When we are out working on the house full days, we are easily burning 3000-3500 calories per day each.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Mercola does not have a very good rep among various health oriented groups..or so I been told. No personal experiences.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

RJAMES said:


> Addiction is addiction anyone can become addicted to just about anything. I agree many are addicted to devices . I suppose it is "better" than alcohol, nicotine or other drugs.
> 
> If you like something to much cut back or stop for awhile so you can see if it is an addiction . Best to not be addicted to anything except coffee- I have to have my caffeine .


RJames...I agree that addictions to devices is bad...but this article is full of false information. It's much better to argue the points of being addicted to devices with true facts, such as people killing other from distracted driving, by losing social skills by only interacting view devices, and the loss of language skills by promoting emoji's over cursive handwriting.

The article seems mainly about the Health from use...vice the addiction issues.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

yah yah yah, so soon they will say don't even cook in your house ---and in California I have heard you can even BBQ outside cause it is a health hazard is this true?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I think this is one of those deals like when they said your cell phone could ignite the gas fumes while pumping gas.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Oh yea, the microwave oven .... we have one but can't imagine anything we would use it for.


I would have to throw out a lot of half drunk cups of coffee without mine.

*Rancher*


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have lost 40 lbs. since my heart thing 2 years ago. My joints and particularly my knees thank me. I am at 240 or so and could stand to loose another 20 lbs. Then I would be at the weight I wrestled and boxed in high school. I have a microwave that I use mostly for heating my coffee or warming up soups. 

Oh, and as an aside, don't microwave the cats to long or they will explode. What a mess. :devil:


----------

